# what to polish the motorhome with??



## kaori

Can anybody recomend a polish for motorhomes,I have used Sylko caravan polish today and it is streaky!!


----------



## PhilK

*Polish*

MER

Philk


----------



## TR5

I use Autoglym, but any decent car polish (non abrasive) should be ok on GRP.


----------



## loddy

MER 

Loddy


----------



## 96299

Always use Auto glym. Swear by it.

Steve


----------



## dilly

Used Mer & Auto Glym in the past but this is much better, Turtle Wax Platinum Extra Gloss


----------



## jedi

use to swear by MER but now use Autoglym super resin polish. The latter requires much less elbow grease and produces a longer lasting shine for me. Might give the turtle wax a try though.

Jed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A gentle T cut first (if not done for a while) including all windows, then Autoglym resin.


I had to T cut the whole van last week, I used one of those £15 orbital polishers which I'd had for yonks, it did a very good job but I tried doing it just after it had rained instead of in the dry, what a difference it made, loads less effort, and I simply hosed off the residue, it did leave a little streaking, but the polishing quickly got rid of that and the polisher made it sparkle.

If only I'd not left the polisher out in the rain.

Anyone know where I can get another from, the two handled cheapo is fine for me, I do have a proper polishing machine but prefer the cheap orbital ones as they do much less damage around the trim.


----------



## Imbiber

I have recently been using a brand called 'Poorboys'

SSR2 Super Swirl Remover
Pro Polish
Natty's Paste Wax

Fantastic stuff!

link: http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/poorboys.aspx


----------



## rosalan

At one time I used MER but it was hard work and abrasive. Reports when tested placed it very low down for quality results.
Autoglyn is also hard work but lasts longer and if washed down with soap and water then chamois leathered, will still produce a long lasting shine with water forming dew drops when wetted.
My best results come from using a cheap orbital polisher from Aldi (or was it Lidles).
A tip might be to buy a years supply of MMM's and get a goody box of Autoglyn products.
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

MER is mildly abrasive.
Motorhome bodywork paint is not as thick as car paint so I use autoglym or 3m polish. Once a year round about now.
Dave p


----------



## rosalan

Why now Dave?

Alan


----------



## Westkirby01

You might not believe this.

We have a vehicle which has dimpled effect. We tried MER, Pink, de-greasing agents, and a number of expensive solutions. To get grime off we even used a nail brush all over, took 3 weeks. One day were told about, whilst in Aldi, by a friend, about a bottle of caravan cleaner for £2.99. We tried it and what a sensation. Mixed with water, used a rag and 18 month of heavy grime WIPED off!!. Wow. It even left a shine. Even better, grime does not stick. A quick wipe and all looks good. See the avatar.

Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## 747

I use the same cheap caravan cleaner as well. If you use it neat, it gets the bugs off the front.

I have a couple of 'chalky' areas to remove but my main concern is some marks left by branches scuffing the nearside. Will I need to T-cut these out ? Washing repeatedly has not moved them. They are also on the white plastic edging where the side panel meets the roof but I am guessing that I will just have to live with them.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

BTW, Dave is probably polishing his van now to give protection over Winter. I have always waxed and polished my cars at this time of year. It is hard work as I thicken it on but it is worth it. The car can be scruffy after a Winter journey but it is clean again very shortly and the road salt never sticks to the bodywork.


----------



## rosalan

I know it is more expensive '747' but Autoglyn has removed tree scratches (black marks) from my van, but as you say, the dents you may have to live with.
Alan


----------



## drcotts

Tree sap and stuff use WD40 or white spriit.

Mer is too much hard work. that Mini bonnet the bloke uses in the demos is fine. Nice and waist high and already coverered with 1000 coats of mer so its all easy to get off.

Now i use "muck off" to get the dirt off. Doesnt muck about that stuff.

then I polish the van with Demon shine from Asda £5 per lite and often on roll back (dont buy from halfords as its too dear there.)

Whole van takes 20mins to polish really easy and because its so easy you can do it more often. 

Phill


----------



## Philippft

My son in law got me some liquid teflon from the aircraft industry. Tiny little bottles at about £300.00 a pop. We covered the whole motorhome in it.
All i do now is give it a shampoo when it gets a little grubby.


----------



## 747

Top Tip Alert !!!!!  

Since my post earlier, I have tried Fenwicks (Windowise) scratch remover on the paintwork and the plastic trim.

As the top is off the paintwork where the branches scuffed the side, I got an improvement on the worst of it and removed small marks completely. As it is not as abrasive as T-cut, I would recommend trying it first.

Now for the white plastic trim.....WOW, not only does the Fenwicks remove the marks, it brings the plastic back to its original colour. It is so fine an abrasive that it does not dull the finish either.

I recommend it to the house. :lol:


----------



## rogerblack

See this posting:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1151457.html#1151457


----------



## Jezport

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A gentle T cut first (if not done for a while) including all windows, then Autoglym resin.
> 
> I had to T cut the whole van last week, I used one of those £15 orbital polishers which I'd had for yonks, it did a very good job but I tried doing it just after it had rained instead of in the dry, what a difference it made, loads less effort, and I simply hosed off the residue, it did leave a little streaking, but the polishing quickly got rid of that and the polisher made it sparkle.
> 
> If only I'd not left the polisher out in the rain.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get another from, the two handled cheapo is fine for me, I do have a proper polishing machine but prefer the cheap orbital ones as they do much less damage around the trim.


T cut should not be used on the windows, Only a water based cutting polish is advisable.


----------



## pneumatician

I have succesfully used Brasso to remove scratches on the windows.
If you need really mild, try toothpaste.
Advise given to me by boatbuilders, Never use "T Cut on GRP.

Steve


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Try 'Turtle Wax Marine Line Boat Cleaner' around £5.00 for 750ml red bottle, I use it for any mark on the GRP or windows, its made for GRP brilliant.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rosalan said:


> Why now Dave?
> 
> Alan


Protection that comes from the fall out of neighbours wood burner.

Dave p


----------



## Topefisher

Auto Glym super Resin Polish is just what it says it is i.e. it is a polish.

It is not the protector.

You need to treat if afterwads if you want to protect it with either a compatible wax or their Extra Gloss Protection.

They are very good products.

I personally favour the Meguiars range of products and some of the Collonite waxes.

If you want to see what a lot of the pro's use check out:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jezport said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gentle T cut first (if not done for a while) including all windows, then Autoglym resin.
> 
> I had to T cut the whole van last week, I used one of those £15 orbital polishers which I'd had for yonks, it did a very good job but I tried doing it just after it had rained instead of in the dry, what a difference it made, loads less effort, and I simply hosed off the residue, it did leave a little streaking, but the polishing quickly got rid of that and the polisher made it sparkle.
> 
> If only I'd not left the polisher out in the rain.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get another from, the two handled cheapo is fine for me, I do have a proper polishing machine but prefer the cheap orbital ones as they do much less damage around the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> T cut should not be used on the windows, Only a water based cutting polish is advisable.
Click to expand...

Absotively Jez, but it was a very wet mix, and washed off straight away, I'd got a couple of severe scratches to get rid of, gone now though.


----------



## redbarron

Many on here have mentioned Autoglym, which I totally agree with. However, if you want to make life a lot easier in future then I would recommend that after polishing, put on a layer of Autoglym Extra. You will find that the dreaded black streaks simply wash off like magic for many months.


----------



## adonisito

My vote goes to Fenwick's caravan cleaner. Good stuff. Leaves a nice sheen and gets off most marks.
For the plastic bits like bumpers and mirror housing I use the Autoglym bumper cleaner.


----------

